

Field Report: Lessons Learned from 1-on-1 Usability Smackdown - gsaines
http://blog.skritter.com/2009/11/usability-testing.html

======
gsaines
This is the story of a young startup that made a "totally intuitive" product
only to discover through usability testing that using their creation was as
simple as resetting the clock on an old VCR. Here are some of the lessons we
learned.

------
MattJ100
This confirms my belief that _nothing_ compares to real-life usability
testing.

Not enough people do it, and those that do are always surprised at the
results. You can't second-guess users, they are unpredictable. Well not
entirely, but the factors to consider are too numerous and complex to predict
reliably.

I now rarely accept arguments for change on the basis of "usability" unless it
has actually been visibly demonstrated by real users, rather than hypothetical
textbook ones. Kudos to Skritter.

------
timcederman
The interesting thing about usability testing is that at first it's very
surprising and a complete revelation. With time and enough studies, you do get
a sense of what motivates other people and subconsciously put yourself in
their place while designing.

When switching contexts though, nothing will prepare you for the myriad of
ways people can and will use a product, and tests become a necessity again.

